# Libros de Microprocesadores



## Nitros8891 (Ago 19, 2011)

Hola, me dirijo a ver una materia que se llama sistemas de microprocesamiento, y necesito q me recumienden libros que trate a fondo sobre este tema, ya me estoy bajando libros de ensamblador pero estoy seguro que hay mas cosas que estudiar, que no necesariamente tienen que ver con ensamblador, tambien me gustaria que me recomendaran algunos libros de deseño digital, pero que no sean el morris mano ni tampoco el wakerlin, Saludos..


----------



## pandacba (Ago 19, 2011)

Libros hay un universo de ellos, yo te recomendaria que te des una vuelta por amazon.com y busques, alli tienes la ventaja que te permite leer un capítulo de los mismos y asi ver cual va mejor contgo


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 19, 2011)

Microprocesadores de que familia??


----------



## Meta (Ago 19, 2011)

Hola:







http://www.lulu.com/product/tapa-blanda/electrónica-digital-para-formación-profesional/3448016







http://www.ra-ma.es/libros/MICROCONTROLADORES-PIC-CON-PROGRAMACION-PBP/27944/978-84-9964-042-6






http://www.creacionescopyright.com/...product_id=128&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2

Los 2 últimos son del 2011.

Saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 19, 2011)

El forista deberia aclarar si lo que esta viendo es microprosesadores en general o se basan en una familia determinda tal como le pregunto chico3001

Por otro lado cabria hacer la justa separación entre  microprocesadores y microcontroladores,

Porque si ben esta bueno los libros sobre pic's el mudno micro procesador  es algo distinto y no todo el universo microcontrolador es, pic ya que hoy en dia hay una buena cantidad y variaada oferte, convengamos que para usos industriales se prefiere más las familias 68hC11 y similares, que ATmel cuenta con cosas que microchip no y viceversa, estan los de st muy difundidos en europa, rubbit es otro oponete de peso, TI empieza a desplegar lo suyo y asi van apareciendo cosas que hay que tener muy en cuenta, para ver en que se va a desarrollar uno y ver que familia son las más adecuadas a ese proóosito

Esto sin el menor animo de desmerecer a nadie y si alentar que asi como meta se tomo la molesia de buscar y postearl, los demás hagan algo semejante con otras familias y esa también a fin de que sirva como consulta o bibliografia, no solo para Nitros, si no para tooso los que consultan el foro

Ah se me olvidaba muy buen aporte Meta, si conoces más libros de esa calidad, te enimo a postearlos


----------



## Meta (Ago 19, 2011)

Hay más marcas de microcontroladores que los propios libros.



ARM
Atmel
Cypress
Digi
Diodes
Ember
Energy Micro
Fairchildsemi
FreeScale
FTDIchip
Fujitsu
Hitachi
Holtek
IDT
Infineon
Intersil
JMicron
LSI
Maxim-IC
Micrel
Microchip
Microsemi
National
NEC
Nuvoton
Oki
On Semi
Parallax
Philips
Picaxe
Rabbit
Renesas
Rohm
Samsung
Semtech
Silabs
STMicroelectronics
TI
Toshiba
Winbond USA
Xmos
Saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 19, 2011)

Eso es cierto, como tambien es cierto que solo un puñado de ellos acaparan toda la literatura existente


----------



## Nitros8891 (Ago 20, 2011)

Bueno la familia que me dijeron que estudiara es la de intel, especificamente la de 8085, pero supongo que con saber la 8086 o la 8088 no estare tan lejos del objetivo, tambien me dijeron que aprendiera mucho ensamblador, ademas de interrupciones, tambien me dijeron que aprendiera pic, que es un microcontrolador, la jornada es larga, Saludos


----------



## Meta (Ago 20, 2011)

Ensamblador para microprocesadores.











http://anayamultimedia.es

Ensamblador para PIC, el mejor libroq ue he visto.





http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66&Itemid=87


----------



## Nitros8891 (Ago 20, 2011)

jajaja tengo el segundo, y el tercero ya me lo descargue, pero no se si sea esa tercera edicion, no importa, ya lo tengo. Gracias por todo, pronto posteare nuevas dudas


----------



## Meta (Ago 20, 2011)

¿Cuál segundo tienes?


----------



## Nitros8891 (Ago 20, 2011)

El segundo libro que posteaste de ensamblador de anaya multimedia, ese es pequeñito, el primero no lo tengo, el segundo lo compre hace como 6 meses en una tienda, el tercero que segun tu es lo mejor que has visto, me lo descargue de internet hace menos de una hora..Saludos


----------



## Meta (Ago 20, 2011)

Ok.

El pequeño de Anaya me han contado que no es gran cosa.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2011)

Intel se hizo conocidia por habe fabricado el primer microprocesador del mundo el 4001 que era una calculadora de 4 funciones, fue realizado por encargo de una firma nipona, pero luego dieron marcha atrás devolvieron el dinero y siguieron invetigando y sacando otras versinoes

Su seguno hito fue el 8080, este microprocesador no fue famoso por el mismo si no por la firma Zilog que compro la licencia a intel y lo fabrico bajo el nombre de Z80 era más baratso y fácil de utilizar que el mismisimo 8080, y por tal motivo fue ampliamente utilzado a finales de los 70 hasta los 80 por las primeras microcomputadoras que hubo en el mercado, como fueron la ZX81 y la spectrun de sinclair y una enorme cantida de derivados de la misma utilzando el mismmo Z80, incluso el famoso juego de video Coleco visión tenia un Z80, nadie utilizo un 8080 para esta primeras compus, de echo cuando salieron las comodore y otras sobre todo al final cuando aparecio el standard SMX la mayoria aposto por micros de motorola....., y alli justo en ese instante de la historia habia gente observando este movimiiento que se penso en un primer momento que seia pasajero, pero al ver que no decidiieon intervenir, este obserbador era el gigante azul IBM, que toma la desición de participar del mercado, con algo diferente y le pide a sus técnicos que desarollen un computador personal para competir en ese mercado sin tener que desarrollar un microprosesador nuevo para tal proposito con la idea de mantener los costes lo más bajo posible, e deicir se hizo con componentes existentes en el mercado, se evaluaron varios micros, y decidieron utilara el 8086 y el 8088 de intel y con esos micros, sin saberlo IBM irrumpe en el mercado, y crea un hito en la hisotria que cambiaria no solo el mundo de la informática(palabra no acuñada todavia en ese momento) y el mundo en si  sociedd includia, de alli Intel gracias a IBM se posiciono en el mercado como un lider, si bien salieron muchos contrincantes, como Cirix que fabricaba micros y coprocesadore matemáticos que al ver intel que eran mucho mejor que los que ellos fabricaban, decide a partir dle 80486 que lo lleve incoporadod dentro del chip a fin d borrar la competencia de un plumzo, Cirix se mantuvo hasta la salida del prácticamente del pentiun I 80586(no confundir con el 5X86, que basicamente fue un casi 586 en 32Bits), habia otro contincante aunque no era tan fuerte como Cirix, AMD,  que sigue hasta nuestro dias, y que no fue si no hasta que logra llegar antes que intel a primer micro en alcanzar el gigaherz de felocidada que se transformo en un contricante de peso, razón por la cual una vez lanzado el petiun IV, y cuando ya supuestamente habia terminado la producción del Pentiun III a 1Ghz, que lanzara meses despues una versión de 1.2Gh para este procesador que teoricamente no s fabricaba ´más el resto es hisoria muy reciente.


----------



## Meta (Ago 20, 2011)

AMD le falta ponerse las pilas aunque se asu competencia directa de Intel. Hay otro procesador más barato y menos potente que hacen los chinos, por ahora admite que es inferior comprado con intel y AMD pero china es china, todo cambiará.

Hacer microprocesadores es muy complicado. Ahora están con los i7. Cada año que pasa los microprocesadores actuales no es gran cosa que digamos, todavía me va muy bien el Q6600. Así que no compraré más PC por ahora hasta que saquen un i9 estable con un sistema operativo estable.

Hay muchos ordenadores, ahora están con nuevos móviles y tables de 4 núcleos.


----------



## Nitros8891 (Ago 20, 2011)

Supongo que el pequeño de anaya no debe ser la gran cosa, ralmente es un libro pequeño y basico, pero de algo me debe de servir, ahora lo estoy leyendo y hace rato me lei este articulo:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/2823625.R/Microcontroladores-PIC.html

BUeno saludos


----------



## Meta (Ago 21, 2011)

El libro pequeño está extremadamente bien si no tienes la menor idea y para empezar, si eres un profesional te sentirás que ya lo sabes y no vale la pena. Es gran cosa el libro depende de tus conocimientos. Para los nuevos si es muy gran cosa. Por algo se empieza.

Si quieres hacer cositas, mejor los PIC, aVR, freeScale, etc.






http://edukits.com.ar/microcontroladores-freescale.htm


----------



## poncho monk (Jun 11, 2014)

Al haber tanta informacion en internet la cual confunde en vez de ayudar, quiero pedir su asesoria respecto comprar unos libros referentes a los Unidad de Microprocesador (MPU),  dispositivos lógicos programables (PLD) y eeprom. ...


----------



## e270889o (Ago 17, 2014)

Hola a todos. 

Actualmente estoy en 3 curso de electrónica y automática industrial en Madrid.

He usado y programado sobre múltiples controladores y procesadores distintos, y me se sus manuales bastante bien, pero me ha surgido una duda.

Quien diseña esos procesadores. Es decir, como es un procesador por dentro. Lo mas que se es el típico esquema de cpu, alu, registros, ram, bus etc, pero nunca he visto el diseño digital de uno.

Todo esto viene a raíz de ver en Minecraft como alguien ha hecho una cpu de 8bits con ram, registros, alu, gpu2d a base de puertas lógicas.

Que hay que estudiar para llegar a poder hacer algo así? Es decir, el conocimiento de como funciona por dentro un procesador.

Que libros recomendais? Que asignatura?

Gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 17, 2014)

Hola, libros sobre ese tema hay bastantes y mucha teoría esparcida en internet. Personalmente te recomiendo éste: 
http://trastero.speccy.org/cosas/Libros/z80.gif

y éste otro:






A mi parecer son bastante didácticos en el desarrollo de los temas; incluso en éste segundo libro viene el diseño funcional de un pequeño procesador de 4 bits


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 17, 2014)

Logica Digital y Diseño de Computadores de Morris Mano

http://books.google.com.mx/books/about/Logica_Digital_Y_Diseno.html?id=Jadk9JigJs4C


----------

